# It's been 5 months...



## stacey (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## colormust (Nov 18, 2005)

holy crapola!!!! that is a lot for 5 months chicka

nice!!!


----------



## tracie (Nov 18, 2005)

Damn, thats more than I have in a year and 5 months


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 18, 2005)

geeze stac i'm sure ur wallet hates u. lol


----------



## atlantatiffany (Nov 18, 2005)

great collection. what is that underneath the mac brush cleaner?


----------



## stacey (Nov 18, 2005)

i started when i was almost 8 months pregnant, thats when I wasn't working. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was called spending the husband's money AND I just started working the 3rd of Oct.. haha yea too much moola.


----------



## stacey (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *atlantatiffany* 
_great collection. what is that underneath the mac brush cleaner?_

 
colored mascara from estee lauder.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow All Of This In 5 Months Sister You Rock!


----------



## lianna (Nov 23, 2005)

That's a great collection! Can't wait to see it in a years time. It would be really humongous by then!


----------



## NJDes (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice going. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish I had half the stuff you do.


----------



## stacey (Nov 23, 2005)

Hopefully if my husband's mortgage deals go through he said that he'd give me $1500 to spend on shopping. (not a lot a lot but enough cause we still have mortgage, bills & our 2 little boys). so when that happens... ooooooooooh baby it's on like donkey kong!! (of course i'll set aside some moola for clothes and whatnot


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow, what a great collection.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 27, 2005)

I can't see any pics...wonder why? Hm. I'll check back later.


----------



## maclay (Nov 27, 2005)

I can't see pics either


----------



## stacey (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry gals, I'm not sure why it doesn't show up anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But fixed!


----------



## Isis (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_Hopefully if my husband's mortgage deals go through he said that he'd give me $1500 to spend on shopping. (not a lot a lot but enough cause we still have mortgage, bills & our 2 little boys). so when that happens... ooooooooooh baby it's on like donkey kong!! (of course i'll set aside some moola for clothes and whatnot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You lucky girl! I hope it works out for you! I'm sure you've got it all planed out too LOL
That's a pretty good collection you've got going for just 5 months time


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Nov 29, 2005)

WOW!!! That is an awesome collection.  If you had a little girl, she'll be in makeup heaven!


----------



## user3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Dang, you've been busy in 5 months!


----------



## stacey (Dec 1, 2005)

haha I wish I had a girl but I love my 2 beautiful little boys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to Vegas this weekend so you know what tha means... PRO STORE!!


----------



## vivalasvegas (Dec 2, 2005)

Awesome collection.


----------



## AprilBomb (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice!!! Ahhh, so pretty to look at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you like your Pop Eye Cake Eyeshadows?  I bought one and now I'm having a hella hard time getting any kind of color coverage out of it. Guess I'll have to throw some paint on underneath it.


----------



## stacey (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AprilBomb* 
_Very nice!!! Ahhh, so pretty to look at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you like your Pop Eye Cake Eyeshadows?  I bought one and now I'm having a hella hard time getting any kind of color coverage out of it. Guess I'll have to throw some paint on underneath it._

 
To be honest I haven't used my Pop Eye Cake e/s in such a long time. I like, though, how much variety they have in that little case though. I believe though *tries to remember* when I used it, it was alright. I had to put on a couple layers to get the color that I wanted.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 9, 2005)

Lovely collection.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 9, 2005)

you have bought a lot.


----------



## stacey (Dec 9, 2005)

I've bought a few more things to add to my collection that are not pictured. BUT, today I gave some makeup away to my mother-in-law 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a sad day. I gave away Knight Divine e/s, Swish e/s & Print e/s also my Milani blush & 2 brushes. It's okay, I'll buy them again.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_haha I wish I had a girl but I love my 2 beautiful little boys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to Vegas this weekend so you know what tha means... PRO STORE!!_

 
OMG Vegas only means that to us MAC addicts. hahahaha I think Vegas to anyone else means, gambling, but MU rocks so much more ;D


----------



## stacey (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_OMG Vegas only means that to us MAC addicts. hahahaha I think Vegas to anyone else means, gambling, but MU rocks so much more ;D_

 
i hear you. esp if you want to look cute for the nightlife!


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

beautiful collection for 5 months!!! 

I like it
I want buy  Knight Divine too


----------



## michelle :) (Dec 12, 2005)

unbelievable! i wish i had the access to that kind of cash! *drools*


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 12, 2005)

dang stacy. Im going to have to come to your house so you can bless me with your makeup presence!


----------



## stacey (Dec 15, 2005)

I soooo trying not to spend any money right now cause I got in trouble when my husband checked out my credit card balance... which was maxed out! haha In a 2month period I spent $2000 on my Chase card & $500 on my Nordy's card AT NORDYS! (mostly makeup and then shoes)


----------



## bluekrushbabe (Jan 4, 2006)

That's a great collection.  You;ve got a great range of products.  can't wait until i get as many as that, lol.


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

great...


----------



## peike (Jan 10, 2006)

For five months it is superious


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------

